# Corn Cob disappointment!



## nightowl (Feb 17, 2009)

I have attempted to turn two corn cobs in my brief existence as a pen turner and both have been major disappointments.  The first was my fault.  I chose too small of a kit.  THe second one I tried to turn tonight and it was about the ugliest thing I had ever seen.  I chose a cigar kit and it was a green dyed and stabilized cob.  When I got to the bushings the dye was very uneven.  Dark in some areas and non existent in others.  I was so disgusted I turned it off the tubes.  I didn't want to waste a good kit on something that looked like that.  Is it just me, or do others have the same problem?  I know I have seen some beautiful one here on IAP.   Is there a trick or secret that I am not aware of?  I sure could use some advice.


----------



## splinter99 (Feb 17, 2009)

In the past I have turned them almost to size,,then "stabelize with thick ca applied with 400 grit. Then I dye with food coloring (proffesional stuff made by sugarcraft)
Then apply a ca finish, although it never gets totaly smooth, I think the texture and color are acceptable


----------



## YoYoSpin (Feb 17, 2009)

The cobs I've always used are just stabilized, not dyed. If you want color, after the blanks have been turned and sanded, apply a coat or two of an alcohol based dye, finish as you normally would, and you’ll be much happier.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys!  I might try a natural one next time.  I would really like to learn to stabilize myself.  I have to get a pressure pot.  I have not tried to dye anything either.  That would be pretty cool too.  Both of the pens that you showed me are beautiful.  Thanks again.


----------



## MobilMan (Feb 17, 2009)

David---don't give up.  Try one of Iowa Cob's cobs.  They are natural in color and stabilized.  I mean stabilized.  You won't find any better.  May find some as good, but couldn't be better.  They turn nice and have a smooth finish when done.  My wife found a red [supposed to be] stabilized cob in a retail outlet & wanted it turned.  The last 1 1/2 of it never seen the solution.  As soon as it was turned round,  it was soft as an old field cob.  Piece of junk.  There went 6-8 bucks .   Just me, but I wouldn't spend a dime on a dyed colored cob, snakeskin, or wood.  I like natural.  People like the corn cob pens a lot so try one of Iowa's & you'll like it.  I'll bet you'll order a dozen more.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Mobilman.  I'll look him up.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't seem to find Iowa Cob on here.  Can any one help.


----------



## markgum (Feb 17, 2009)

I vote for iowacobb  also.  copied the link, might help you find his info.  he is on here.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Mark


----------



## george (Feb 18, 2009)

I have also tried several times with not stabilized cobs, and was disapointed. The stabilized cobs are totaly different story. Give it a try.


----------



## bcoyne (Feb 18, 2009)

*My method*

I developed this method before stabilized corn cobs were available. I also have not turned a purchased stabilized blank. Here is my method that works for me.

I choose the section of corn cob to use. Usually like the end that was not attched to the stalk, so that the part where the kernel was attached shows better. Us to large of a cob and all you get is white material.  Drill your hole and use thin CA to stabilize the inside walls and strengthen the cob. Also helps provide a better surface to clue your tube in. Let dry then glue in your tubes of choice. Next I clean up the ends and turn them partially down until the loose material is gone. If you want to dye, now is the time. I just soak them overnight in which ever color you want. I like yellow myself. (Behlen Solar-Lux Lemon Yellow) I have made some nice red ones for Nebraska football fans. Let dry. While off the lathe, I apply heavy coats of thin CA glue. It will foam up like popping popcorn. Next I put back on the lathe and begin truning. As you begin to turn the cob down you will need to reapply the CA glue. AS I get closer to my desired size. I use 280 grit sandpaper and sand it while appling CA glue. This forms a slurry of sort and helps to create a smoother consitant surface. Finish turning to shape. Apply finale layers of CA and sand. I use Micro Mesh wet to polish. 

Seems to work for me and these pens usually are my first to sell. Great conversation starts.
I like to ask if they have ever seen cob wood before?

Success also requires lots of failures. That is the fun part about learing.

Bob


----------



## JohnU (Feb 19, 2009)

Like bcoyne, ive never turned a stabilized blank but I have made several corncob pens from cobs I have picked myself.  I like cobs that are not too big also, and also use thin ca in the hole and on the cob as I turn.  After milling the ends, I soak them in thin ca also.  I use a sharp gouge to get down to the hard surface and close to the bushings, then use sandpaper to sand them down to the finished shape and size.  I use thin ca during the turning and with sanding dust to fill some of the voids.  After turning, if I want color, I use rit dye from the grocery store, mixed with denatured alcohol.  I rub it in until the desired color is acheived.  I like to finish mine with brushed lacquer after I seal with ca.  I brush about five coats of PSI Dipping Lacquer which smooth and level any low dimples.  After five to seven days, I polish with EEE and ren wax, then assemble.


----------



## Darley (Feb 19, 2009)

I got my corn cobs from the States:biggrin: they are not stabelised Don ward get them for me from a pet store I think ( to feed the squirel ) I use lots of CA to stabelised them and have no problem 


Did this cigar 4 years ago





Made this one last year


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 21, 2009)

nightowl said:


> THe second one I tried to turn tonight and it was about the ugliest thing I had ever seen. I chose a cigar kit


 

I feel your pain.. just did one about a hour ago.. it was SOOOOO ugly.. even showed it to my 6year old and although she always LOVES the pens I make, this one made her cringe....  I returned to the shop.. stripped the cigar parts off and then put it back onto the lathe to salvage the tubes.. PLUS now I can sleep at night knowing this pen will never be out there and no pictures to prove it once existed..

Mine was a chrome cigar with a purple stabilzed corncob..


----------



## Goofy (Apr 9, 2009)

I just tried to turn a purple stabilized cob from woodcraft. Turned all the color off.  I'll try the food color dye but I I'm not holdong my breath. How does food color sink into acrylic? I won't try this again. Waste of money and time.  Disapointing for a first timer


----------



## dozuki (Apr 10, 2009)

i have only used unstabalized cobs and havent had a problem.  I turn them down to shape and use prisma color markers and then put on a lot of C.A..  then polish.


----------



## seawolf (Apr 11, 2009)

I have not used them yet but last fall I picked up a dozen indian corn cobs at the market. they are only about a third the size in diameter of regular cobs. The color apears to go all the way to the core of the cob. I got these because I turn mosty slims.
Mark


----------



## W.Y. (Apr 11, 2009)

I have turned a couple dozen cob pens. I have used iowacob stabilized ones three of four years ago. They are good cobs but seeing as I am frugal (nice word for cheap) I have been using my own cobs . I like to tell the customer truthfully that I ate the corn off the cob I am showing as a pen so in recent years those are the cobs I use. 
That means using CA for stabilizing like the others have used . I first put them under a vacuum with a 50/50 mix of poly and MS and let them dry. It does a decent job of stabilizing but will not fill in the voids from where the kernels came out of so CA is required for that part. It does cut down on the amount of CA required though and makes for nicer turning. 
They are quite easy to do after the first few and a little practice..


----------



## papaturner (Apr 11, 2009)

I`ve turned a number of the corn cob pens and none have been stablized.
My method is very simple. I cut cob longer than needed then drill,after drilled I then soak with thin CA inside and out, next I redrill and cut to size,
the next step is to glue in the tube and square the ends,next I turn, reapplying CA as needed. This is the results. btw I never dye them,I like the natural color.


----------



## Don_Hart (Apr 11, 2009)

I have turned over 40 corn cob pens in various styles (euro, cigar, sierra) and I have always used raw cob. The cobs I use come from my squirrels feeders. I buy a bag from walmart for about $6 and use it to feed the squirrels when the squirrels are done with I use them for pens. As others have already mentioned I use water thin CA glue to stabilize the cobs while turning. I dye mine with transtint alcohol based dye mostly but I have also used food coloring. 

Corn cob pens are always big sellers at the craft fairs people are always fascinated by them.


----------

